# hamster needs loving home



## Federica (Sep 13, 2019)

hello,
i have been given an hamstear
is really cute and tame
unfortunately i cannot really look after it
so if anyone here is looking to buy one, please rehome the one i have
thank you


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Please don't advertise your hamster 'free to a food home'. Look for a small animal rescue centre nearby and surrender him to them.


----------



## Federica (Sep 13, 2019)

Why sorry?
Thought be the right place to post it since the thread reads "small animals rescue and adoption"
Whats wrong with giving it to someone that really wants him?


----------



## Federica (Sep 13, 2019)

Federica said:


> Why sorry?
> Thought be the right place to post it since the thread reads "small animals rescue and adoption"
> Whats wrong with giving it to someone that really wants him?


Maybe is because i have not made clear that i m not looking for any compensation?
I m not trying to sell the hamster
Is free of course
all he needs is someone that can take care of him and give him love


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

The trouble with offering pets free to a good home is that they can fall into the wrong hands. Your post is fine in the section I've moved it to and you may get someone interested, just saying that if you do advertise him you might get someone unsuitable. This is why I suggested contaving a small animal rescue, they will be better able to assess prospective owners.


----------



## Federica (Sep 13, 2019)

ah ok. Got you now
Oh! was you moving the post under a different section? 
Thought was me posting there!!!
Sorry i m not very technologically advanced
Anyway see what you mean. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

What area do you live in ?


----------

